# Skeen 6.0 Rahmengrösse



## poschi (31. März 2011)

Hallo,

Nachdem ich mich jetzt auf ein Skeen 6.0 festgelegt habe, stellt sich die Frage nach der Rahmengrösse. Bei 182cm mit 86cm Schrittlänge habe brauche ich eigentlich 19". Das Skeen gibts aber nur in 18 u. 20.

Um zu einem Ergebniss zu kommen, habe ich jetzt die Oberrohrlängen mit meinem aktuellen HT vergleichen. Das hat 58cm, während das Skeen mit 18" 59cm Oberrohrlänge hat.

Könnte ich darauf basierend beruhigt zum 18" Skeen greifen? Oder doch lieber das 20"er, was aber von den anderen grössen schon bedeutend grösser ist als mein aktuelles Bike.

Mein Fahrstyle ist eher racig, mit ca. 50% Wald/Wiese und 50% Asphalt. 

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen, weil es für mich eigentlich keine Alternative zum Skeen gibt.


----------



## Robby2107 (1. April 2011)

poschi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Nachdem ich mich jetzt auf ein Skeen 6.0 festgelegt habe, stellt sich die Frage nach der Rahmengrösse. Bei 182cm mit 86cm Schrittlänge habe brauche ich eigentlich 19". Das Skeen gibts aber nur in 18 u. 20.
> 
> ...


 
Guten Morgen Poschi,

ich hab bei 183cm Körpergröße und 84cm Schrittlänge zum 20" gegriffen. Denke das war die richtige Wahl. 
Am Anfang war´s ein wenig ungewohnt, da die Sattelstütze ein ganzes Stück weiter rein gehen könnte. Doch der Rest passt perfekt und wenn Du ehern racelastig unterwegs bist erst recht. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (1. April 2011)

ich habe auch 86cm schrittlänge und komme nach radon-formel auf 19,436". das spricht meiner meinung nach 20". oberrohrlänge alleine ist nicht alles, sitzwinkel sollte auch beachtet werden!


----------

